# Merckx Corsa



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

I have an NOS Corsa Frame and Fork that I haven't got round to building up, just wondering if anyone would be interested in it?

It is a size 56 frame and it is in beautiful condition, it has never been built up.

Please PM if interested


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*be nice*

and post photos that one can see


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realise the pictures weren't working. 
I put some up on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615674108006/


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I can see the pictures. Perhaps ciclisto was referring to the shadows and lack of lighting? (Not trying to be mean or sarcastic, it's just that the photos are rather dim.)


----------

